# Need tips on calcium



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi, we are new to goats..we rescued two does from a farmer who was sent to jail for abuse of his animals...we decided right away we wanted kids so we bought a billy..we now think both does are pregnant..we don’t want tO spend money on blood test..nearest large animal vet is 40 miles away..anyway, I could use some tips on calcium rich foods to be giving our adorable does during this awesome time..PS. Chester is being sold very soon as we do not have a wethers and do not want him to hurt the girls...we have them on alfalfa hay and Timothy hay...pellets, BOSS, oats, Soybeans meal, beet pulp..and some sweet feed...thanks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Denise Troy said:


> Hi, we are new to goats..we rescued two does from a farmer who was sent to jail for abuse of his animals...we decided right away we wanted kids so we bought a billy..we now think both does are pregnant..we don't want tO spend money on blood test..nearest large animal vet is 40 miles away..anyway, I could use some tips on calcium rich foods to be giving our adorable does during this awesome time..PS. Chester is being sold very soon as we do not have a wethers and do not want him to hurt the girls...we have them on alfalfa hay and Timothy hay...pellets, BOSS, oats, Soybeans meal, beet pulp..and some sweet feed...thanks


If you have them on alfalfa they're probably fine on the calcium. And just so you know you don't need a vet for a pregnancy test. It's pretty easy to take blood yourself ( tons of YouTube videos) all you need is a syringe needle and red top tube. Then you mail it in yourself the lab I use is $3.50 per test then shipping cost small flat rate less than $8. For 2 does you'd be looking at less than $20 well worth the money to know for sure


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> Hi, we are new to goats..we rescued two does from a farmer who was sent to jail for abuse of his animals...we decided right away we wanted kids so we bought a billy..we now think both does are pregnant..we don't want tO spend money on blood test..nearest large animal vet is 40 miles away..anyway, I could use some tips on calcium rich foods to be giving our adorable does during this awesome time..PS. Chester is being sold very soon as we do not have a wethers and do not want him to hurt the girls...we have them on alfalfa hay and Timothy hay...pellets, BOSS, oats, Soybeans meal, beet pulp..and some sweet feed...thanks


I am gonna sound mean here and i am sorry. But. On both posts i have seen you make you are not seeming to want to spend money on these animals more than feed. This is not how it goes with any animal. Esp not goats. Goats do take money amd at times a lot of it. There are lots of things... mineral, feed, wormers, fecal tests, prenancy tests, vet bills, housing, hay etc... goats are not the cheap easy animal to care for even as pets. A relationship with a vet IS important to have. If you have an emergency a vet that has come out will be more likely to come again on an emergency call than if you are new and calling. My suggestion is to have a vet come out and do all the tests needed so you have that.

The boss, soybean, beet pulp and sweet feed are not needed and with your does possibly pregnant it can make them fat which causes problems kidding. All this is also bad for that buck even if you sell him... calcium and phosphorous ratio is VERY important to any male goat. They get urinary calculi which can kill them very fast. Hay and mineral is all they have to have. Yes we feed alfalfa pellet but it is not necessary. You need a good loose mineral for them as you have not mentioned that at all. Copper and selenium are also big things most goats in the US need as well.

When does are about a month out grain is acceptable to start adding to their diet. But small amounts at small increases. They need extra for makin milk. When they kid they get more.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just a thought....
There are many ways to save money while raising goats like in building pallet barns and PVC milk stands but you CAN NOT skimp when it comes to their health and well-being. Pregnant does and bucks each have need of special diets and care that doesn't come cheap. I agree totally with @Sfgwife you NEED to get a vet out and establish a relationship with them. You need to get the tests done before you have problems that will cost a whole lot more as an emergency visit.
It seems you're all over the place in trying to figure out what to do with your goats. may I suggest health first... then worry about the rest. Buy a good feed like Purina all life stage that's balanced. Get good loose minerals like Purina Wind Rain and Storm. Get alfalfa hay and let them eat as much as they want. then start reading all the threads on different subjects that you want to explore and learn . Then figure out how you want to procede. Goats don't like change and you have to take it slow and steady to get the best results and trust from your animals. As far as your.. buck (not billy) goes if you care about him... chances are if your does are bred you might get a wether to keep him company sooner than you think. Goats are harder to sell in the fall and winter...just a heads up.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Why can i not find eloquent words? (doh)(embarrassed). I just sound like an [email protected]@ not meaning to...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. 

Sfgwife, no worries.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Why can i not find eloquent words? (doh)(embarrassed). I just sound like an [email protected]@ not meaning to...


You sound like someone very passionate in what you believe and practice. (clap)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Why can i not find eloquent words? (doh)(embarrassed). I just sound like an [email protected]@ not meaning to...


I don't think it sounded mean at all. I agree with you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Sfgwife you sounded like someone who cares and wants to help! Not mean... but concerned! I just hope it's listened to.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are firm on mixing your own feed, all the things listed are good BUT proper ratios of each are extremely important in a balanced feed. You also are switching from another home mix - do so very slowly. That is why a number of us recommend a balanced premix while you learn. Please do take advise to heart, we are all here to help you, even though you may not like the answers sometimes. :hug:


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I am gonna sound mean here and i am sorry. But. On both posts i have seen you make you are not seeming to want to spend money on these animals more than feed. This is not how it goes with any animal. Esp not goats. Goats do take money amd at times a lot of it. There are lots of things... mineral, feed, wormers, fecal tests, prenancy tests, vet bills, housing, hay etc... goats are not the cheap easy animal to care for even as pets. A relationship with a vet IS important to have. If you have an emergency a vet that has come out will be more likely to come again on an emergency call than if you are new and calling. My suggestion is to have a vet come out and do all the tests needed so you have that.
> 
> The boss, soybean, beet pulp and sweet feed are not needed and with your does possibly pregnant it can make them fat which causes problems kidding. All this is also bad for that buck even if you sell him... calcium and phosphorous ratio is VERY important to any male goat. They get urinary calculi which can kill them very fast. Hay and mineral is all they have to have. Yes we feed alfalfa pellet but it is not necessary. You need a good loose mineral for them as you have not mentioned that at all. Copper and selenium are also big things most goats in the US need as well.
> 
> When does are about a month out grain is acceptable to start adding to their diet. But small amounts at small increases. They need extra for makin milk. When they kid they get more.


I didn't mention the loose minerals because it wasn't a question anymore..I was told weeks ago and the have it....I am willing to spend the money..our vet and I tallied yesterday about coming on..before I read this pst..other posts told me to buy BOSS, beet pulp , sosybean meal, oats..and we mixed it today..so I guess that's what they're eating until that's gone..y see..I am getting Tons of opinions on here...not the same..it's hard to weigh which fits into my plan..since I done have a set plan yet ...please don't make judgements because I am a sensative person and it hurt..but I appreciate your input and look forward to hearing from you again


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> If you are firm on mixing your own feed, all the things listed are good BUT proper ratios of each are extremely important in a balanced feed. You also are switching from another home mix - do so very slowly. That is why a number of us recommend a balanced premix while you learn. Please do take advise to heart, we are all here to help you, even though you may not like the answers sometimes. :hug:


The number one thing in our feed is goat pellets with the ratio checked thoroughly for their vitamin needs..so that's probably 60% and then we do like. 10% of the others....it's a learning process for us..but I have read so many benefits to the BOSS and the others


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Denise - no one here means to hurt your feelings, we are not passing judgement on YOU, just questioning some decisions and trying to steer you in a successful direction. Goats are difficult livestock to manage successfully - and yes there are a lot of opinions on feeding - just make sure you not throwing the different good stuff at them in the wrong ratios - and do so for the right reasons - beet pulp - only if they need more calories (too much can cause diarherra) , alfalfa pellets - yes IF you need more calcium in your ratio which is not provided by other feed/hay - so all those things are good, for the right purpose in the correct ratios.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes, BOSS is good but in small amounts. You're doing good with all the stuff that gets thrown out there. Goats, being prey animals are not sturdy animals. They are extremely easy to hurt unintentionally just by changing up things too fast. Since you rescued them they've had a lot of changes so it's always better to err on the side of caution. Not knowing their history from the bad situation they came from you need a baseline of what is going on with them physically too. That's another reason the vet and testing is so important.
No one is judging, just trying to help.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Just a thought....
> There are many ways to save money while raising goats like in building pallet barns and PVC milk stands but you CAN NOT skimp when it comes to their health and well-being. Pregnant does and bucks each have need of special diets and care that doesn't come cheap. I agree totally with @Sfgwife you NEED to get a vet out and establish a relationship with them. You need to get the tests done before you have problems that will cost a whole lot more as an emergency visit.
> It seems you're all over the place in trying to figure out what to do with your goats. may I suggest health first... then worry about the rest. Buy a good feed like Purina all life stage that's balanced. Get good loose minerals like Purina Wind Rain and Storm. Get alfalfa hay and let them eat as much as they want. then start reading all the threads on different subjects that you want to explore and learn . Then figure out how you want to procede. Goats don't like change and you have to take it slow and steady to get the best results and trust from your animals. As far as your.. buck (not billy) goes if you care about him... chances are if your does are bred you might get a wether to keep him company sooner than you think. Goats are harder to sell in the fall and winter...just a heads up.


Oh, we do care about Chester, but I can't handle him at all. The pellets I bought today are Purina...and, as I say later...the vet and I talked and she is going to come out and do it all...I knew a bit about goats but ducks and chickens are my thing..so I'm taking this all in...I will say..my vet already told me she recommends going with the chemical deworming


goatblessings said:


> If you are firm on mixing your own feed, all the things listed are good BUT proper ratios of each are extremely important in a balanced feed. You also are switching from another home mix - do so very slowly. That is why a number of us recommend a balanced premix while you learn. Please do take advise to heart, we are all here to help you, even though you may not like the answers sometimes. :hug:


im good with the answers, that's why I'm asking..to be perfectly honest with..if it were me that was paying..it be no issue with, but when I have to explain to my husband why the goats Need a few hundred more dollars each month for awhile ...we'll..that's why I sound...iffy in my posts..just trying to figure it all out ❤❤


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With limited knowledge on goat care and nutrition..its best to stick to a very simple diet of prepared pellet at a 2:1 ratio..alfalfa source and hay. And loose minerals of course again being 2:1 . I could not imagine mixing my own feed mix when i was just beginning. Goats are complicated enough lol. I. Hoping the perso who zuggested the mix yi ou have also gave ratios of how much of each to give?
And as stated...they need very little other that hay and alfalfa right now.. and increase their last 2 months of pregnancy slowly...this helps keep jids smaller for moms sake and then feeds her body more when babies have growth spurts last two months. 
You keep.asking your questions..be sure to research and cross reference...keep those notes your taking!
Best wishes


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Not being able to handle a buck is a great reason for rehoming him. Don't feel bad either... when we first got goats and knew next to nothing we decided a buck wasn't right for us either. Now, a few years down the road we have a buck and he's a wonderful addition to our herd. But not having one while we were learning made life better. It great you're getting a vet out and establishing a relationship. There's nothing wrong with using chemical dewormers it's a matter of preference. There are some who are very opinionated and passionate about only using one or the other..eventually when it comes down to it...they're YOUR goats and you have to do what's right for your herd. I do a bit of both ...there's some herbal things I prefer and others I go traditional and for me it works great.
You will figure it all out, you're willing to learn and just go slow it'll all work out.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

happybleats said:


> With limited knowledge on goat care and nutrition..its best to stick to a very simple diet of prepared pellet at a 2:1 ratio..alfalfa source and hay. And loose minerals of course again being 2:1 . I could not imagine mixing my own feed mix when i was just beginning. Goats are complicated enough lol. I. Hoping the perso who zuggested the mix yi ou have also gave ratios of how much of each to give?
> And as stated...they need very little other that hay and alfalfa right now.. and increase their last 2 months of pregnancy slowly...this helps keep jids smaller for moms sake and then feeds her body more when babies have growth spurts last two months.
> You keep.asking your questions..be sure to research and cross reference...keep those notes your taking!
> Best wishes


Thank you so much..our mix is like 60% pelts with10% the other stuff..BOSS, oats, beet pulp, soybean meal...it's a learning process...it's purina pellets..which I was told on here to get...dies have enough calcium..everywhere I read the % are calculated differently! Ughh..is there just a vitamin I can give them?


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, BOSS is good but in small amounts. You're doing good with all the stuff that gets thrown out there. Goats, being prey animals are not sturdy animals. They are extremely easy to hurt unintentionally just by changing up things too fast. Since you rescued them they've had a lot of changes so it's always better to err on the side of caution. Not knowing their history from the bad situation they came from you need a baseline of what is going on with them physically too. That's another reason the vet and testing is so important.
> No one is judging, just trying to help.


I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

When we mixed it..we used three bins...we did six giant scoops pellets..1 w 1/2 scoop oat, 1 1/2 scoop BOSSand one scoop beet pulp..we put an order in for soybean meal..we have tons of the other mixes left, no pellets..I can have him order pellets and mix more pellets less other stuff?


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> When we mixed it..we used three bins...we did six giant scoops pellets..1 w 1/2 scoop oat, 1 1/2 scoop BOSSand one scoop beet pulp..we put an order in for soybean meal..we have tons of the other mixes left, no pellets..I can have him order pellets and mix more pellets less other stuff?


And yes, both types of hay are in the hay at all times


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> Ughh..is there just a vitamin I can give them?


LOL... if it were only that simple...we'd all be a lot happier 
You're feeding alfalfa hay free choice and some mixed grains and good mineral that should take care of most of the vitamin and calcium needs up until the last few weeks as long as they're getting their selenium religiously. 
Towards the last month or so you can start giving your girls tums (human kind) or calcium gummies along with their alfalfa hay and pellets. 
It's just really important not to over feed grains or the kids can get too big for your does to deliver and in that last month to very slowly increase their feed so they're getting the correct amount of nutrition.
There's some great threads in the Kidding korral about feeding and birthing kits that are fun to read while you're waiting


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> When we mixed it..we used three bins...we did six giant scoops pellets..1 w 1/2 scoop oat, 1 1/2 scoop BOSSand one scoop beet pulp..we put an order in for soybean meal..we have tons of the other mixes left, no pellets..I can have him order pellets and mix more pellets less other stuff?


in a word...yes. I've never used soybean meal never needed it..you could probably cancel the order and save some money. Anyway, if you're concerned about gmo's....most soy products are genetically modified nowadays anyway.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> I didn't mention the loose minerals because it wasn't a question anymore..I was told weeks ago and the have it....I am willing to spend the money..our vet and I tallied yesterday about coming on..before I read this pst..other posts told me to buy BOSS, beet pulp , sosybean meal, oats..and we mixed it today..so I guess that's what they're eating until that's gone..y see..I am getting Tons of opinions on here...not the same..it's hard to weigh which fits into my plan..since I done have a set plan yet ...please don't make judgements because I am a sensative person and it hurt..but I appreciate your input and look forward to hearing from you again


Hon i was NOT judging. I do not have pretty words and i sound harsh... i said i was sorry before i started cause i KNOW this. . You ARE doing good by them amd yes goats are confusing and hard at first.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

The goats don’t like the new feed..ugh..I think it doesn’t have enough sweet feed


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

New food can be hard for for them to "like"..just keep.serving it fresh daily..they will adjust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they should.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> The goats don't like the new feed..ugh..I think it doesn't have enough sweet feed


try mixing it. Not together in a bag but in their bucket. Take away a lil bit of the sweet feed every few days til it is gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------

